# Knight Rider or Nah?



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Did a fun little install until I possibly feel like installing a real light bar! The light bar has 130 different modes and 7 different colors. It's definitely illegal here in the states to drive with it on but for $15-$25 dollars I couldn't say no! What do you guys think? 












Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

do you have a link for that!? thats awesome


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

WHen I was 20 something back when Knight Rider was on the air...might have....these days...not a chance


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Did a fun little install until I possibly feel like installing a real light bar! The light bar has 130 different modes and 7 different colors. *What do you guys think?*


I think I'd love it, especially if it could talk!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

DKovac12 said:


> do you have a link for that!? thats awesome


If you wanna get it cheap just search "Knight Rider LED light bar" on eBay or Amazon! Otherwise ijdmtoy.com has this one for $29.99, idk how much better this one is than the one I got but I bid on mine on eBay and paid $12.31! 

http://store.ijdmtoy.com/RGB-7-Color-LED-Knight-Rider-Accent-Scanner-Light-p/50-069.htm

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/knight-rider-scanner

Enjoy! 

-KY


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

That is awesome!!! May be the kid in me but I would enjoy that on my car...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Every once and a while when I can't remember where I parked, I feel like talking to my wrist and say "KITT come get me" wrong color tho and not light bar!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Patman said:


> Every once and a while when I can't remember where I parked, I feel like talking to my wrist and say "KITT come get me" wrong color tho and not light bar!


Patman it has 7 different colors including red and 130 modes to speed up/slow down, red and blue police strobe and one solid color 

Also I I'm sorry EDIT: LED strip, scanner, whatever you wanna call it! Thanks for the correcting it was much needed!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

